# Porn Falicies



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thirty things porno producers would have us believe...
1. Women wear high heels to bed. 
2. Men are never impotent.
3. When going down on a woman 10 seconds is more than satisfactory.
4. If a woman gets busted masturbating by a strange man, she will not scream with embarrassment, but rather insist he have sex with her.
5. Women smile appreciatively when men splat them in the face with sperm.
6. Women enjoy having sex with ugly, middle-aged men.
7. Women moan uncontrollably when giving a blowjob.
8. Women always orgasm when men do.
9. A blowjob will always get a woman out of a speeding fine.
10. All women are noisy fucks.
11. People in the 70's couldn't fuck unless there was a wild guitar solo in the background.
12. Those tits are real.
13. A common and enjoyable sexual practice for a man is to take his half-erect penis and slap it repeatedly on a woman's butt.
14. Men always groan "OH YEAH!" when they 
15. If there are two of them they "high five" each other.(and the girl isn't disgusted!) 
16. Double penetration makes women smile. (And DVDA really makes them tickled pink)
17. Asian men don't exist.
18. If you come across a guy and his girlfriend having sex in the bushes, the boyfriend won't bash seven shades of shit out of you if you shove your cock in his girlfriend's mouth.
19. There's a plot.
20. When taking a woman from behind, a man can really excite a woman by giving her a gentle slap on the butt.
21. Nurses suck patients' cocks.
22. Men always pull out.
23. When your girlfriend busts you getting head from her best friend, she'll only be momentarily pissed off before fucking the both of you.
24. Women never have headaches... or periods.
25. When a woman is sucking a man's cock, it's important for him to remind her to "suck it".
26. Assholes are always clean.
27. A man ejaculating on a woman's butt is a satisfying result for all parties concerned.
28. Women always look pleasantly surprised when they open a man's trousers and find a cock there.
29. Men don't have to beg.
and finally... 30. When standing during a blowjob, a man will always place one hand firmly on the back of the kneeling woman's head and the other proudly on his hip.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow that took some studying. You must have to shave your palms at least hourly now 

But it is all soooo true, no wonder the actual versus the anticipated is such a let down when young mens heads (on their shoulders) are filled with that and that the world is filled with so many inadequate fuck wits.

And yes of course I include myself, anyone remember Sex Boat


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Isn't the title of this thread incorrect??

Should be Porn Phallus-ies.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Jeez, how to ruin all my beliefs in 1 post. :roll:  :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

StuarTT said:


> Jeez, how to ruin all my beliefs in 1 post. :roll:  :lol:


Father Christmas was made up by the Coca Cola corporation, the tooth fairy might be real but for absolute sure size does matter


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You mean Father Christmas isn't real?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

that is genius ^^ lol


----------

